

Ask HN/PG: Why can't I collapse comment threads? - MrJagil

I just spend 10 seconds scrolling through the first comment in the &quot;Steve Ballmer retires&quot; thread. There have got to be a better way, I thought. Then I remembered, every other news aggregator around has collapsable comment threads. Why  not HN?<p>I remember PG once saying that the nested comments were rarely interesting beyond the first one so why not let us easily skip them? I mean, the Ballmer thread is ridiculous...<p>regards,
======
bradleyjg
[https://github.com/jaekwon/HNCollapse](https://github.com/jaekwon/HNCollapse)

------
Pyrodogg
If you're using Chrome check out the Hacker News Enhancement Suite by HN user
etcet

------
declandewet
In the meantime why not create a Chrome extension or Userscript to do this for
you?

